# I'm Celebrating! READERS, Check out some more Quality Indie fiction. MY TREAT!



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

*KINDLE READERS ONLY! NO WRITERS.* (Sorry guys!)

I did this in June and it was a lot of fun, and I promised to do another in July. Well, my vampire novel 33 A.D. just hit the 500 mark for sales the other day, and this morning my new horror novel, GRUBS, is up on Amazon (for the description of GRUBS please see the product thread). So to celebrate, I am going to give away 5 more Amazon gift cards. But since I'm celebrating TWO things, I figured I'd double the gift card amount from last time. Sound good? Read on. 

*THE DEAL:*

I am going to give away 5 Amazon gift cards worth $10 each to 5 people. That's enough for two, three, or even 5 or 10 indie novels, depending on the price. (Many can be had for 99 cents.) Are there strings attached? Just one.

*THE STRING:*

You MUST use the gift card on an indie author's book. You can't use it toward the latest Penguin novel or NYC Kindle bestseller. (I'm trying to promote indies here, guys, c'mon.) And get this, *YOU DO NOT HAVE TO BUY ANY OF MY BOOKS.* Nope. I won't tell you not to, but it is by no means a requirement. Not into vampires? Great! Check out David Dalglish's fantasy Half Orc books. High fantasy not your thing? Kristen Painter has some fantasy romance novels that are off the chain. Maybe you prefer a suspenseful thriller. Try Victorine Lieske's Not What She Seems or Vicky Tyley's Thin Blood. Maybe you just want something off the wall. Try Fred Zackel or Edward Patterson.

There are literally hundreds of indie authors to choose from. These boards are populated with list after list of indies, you can find links everywhere. Here are a couple of lists:

http://www.amazon.com/More-Talented-Indie-Authors-Who-Want-To-Be-Read-By-YOU/lm/R2QNM72N4D61CA/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full

http://www.amazon.com/Indie-Authors-Just-Waiting-For-You-To-Discover-Them/lm/R11D2GAYULZ5Z3/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full

Anyone who wants to help out by posting more links please feel free to do so. So browse through the indie lists, find a quality indie author, buy their book, then sit back and enjoy... all on me.

Sound good to you? Great! If it does, keep reading. If it doesn't, you can stop here and go back to another thread.

*THE RULES:*

OK, here's how to get a gift card. It's really simple. All you have to do is respond to this post with the words "I Agree." NOTE: By typing "I Agree," you are stating that you agree to the terms as stated above. The first five people to respond with the words "I Agree" are going to get a $10 Amazon gift card emailed to them, my treat. After I get five responses (again, readers only, no writers), I will stop accepting entries.

Sound good? Awesome. OK, get typing!


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

That's one.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I AGREE


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

That's 2. 3 to go.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Only 1 left!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

That's it. That's all five. 

Can you 5 people PM me your email addresses so I can get you your gift cards?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*needs to make a second puppet account to lay lurking for McAfee promotions*


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> *needs to make a second puppet account to lay lurking for McAfee promotions*


Heh.

You wouldn't have qualified, anyway. This is for READERS. Not writers.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Heh.
> 
> You wouldn't have qualified, anyway. This is for READERS. Not writers.


Hence the puppet account. You wouldn't know it was me. I'd be Oligart Floausehenahasenmeyer. Clearly, a reader, not a writer.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Hence the puppet account. You wouldn't know it was me. I'd be Oligart Floausehenahasenmeyer. Clearly, a reader, not a writer.


I'd suspect.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

OK, gift cards have been sent to everyone but stacydan. 

(stacydan, I need your email address in order to email you the gift card. Please send to me via PM. )


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, and guys? Please come back to this thread and let us know what you bought. Pretty please?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> OK, gift cards have been sent to everyone but stacydan.
> 
> (stacydan, I need your email address in order to email you the gift card. Please send to me via PM. )


Thank you David.  now to decide which books to purchase. There are so many good ones!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> *needs to make a second puppet account to lay lurking for McAfee promotions*


I take you already have a puppet account, since this would be the second?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

McAfee and his gift cards.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out what books to buy... Already got one, but i will put them all in one reply when I decide on all... And I'm not going to count your new book that I picked up this morning, David... Bought it just before your contest.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Time for the dumb question of the day: how do I verify that a book is an Indie Author's work?


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

EKing said:


> Time for the dumb question of the day: how do I verify that a book is an Indie Author's work?


The two lists that David provides in his first post are all Indie authors. Have fun choosing! Lots of good stuff there.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Darn, missed again.  Maybe next time!

Congrats on hitting 500 and getting GRUBS published!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

There are quite a few Indie author lists on Amazon. Ed P has a link to quite a few of them around here somewhere.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

What about Jim Bernheimer? I didn't see him on the list, but I'm interested in his Rider (Spirals of Destiny) book. I wasn't sure if it had to be a KB author... Any ideas? Sorry to be the problem child..


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

EKing said:


> What about Jim Bernheimer? I didn't see him on the list, but I'm interested in his Rider (Spirals of Destiny) book. I wasn't sure if it had to be a KB author... Any ideas? Sorry to be the problem child..


Doesn't have to be a KB author.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

EKing said:


> What about Jim Bernheimer? I didn't see him on the list, but I'm interested in his Rider (Spirals of Destiny) book. I wasn't sure if it had to be a KB author... Any ideas? Sorry to be the problem child..


Sure _looks_ like an indie. Go for it.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay, here's my list... I know I went a little over the $10 card, but I wasn't willing to sacrifice any of the < $1 books. 

The Weight of Blood (The Half-Orcs, Book 1) by David Dalglish
White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke by Paul Clayton
Seven Days From Sunday by M.H. Sargent
Heart Of Fire by Kristen Painter
Rider (Spirals of Destiny) by Jim Bernheimer
Firefly Island by Daniel Arenson

I started making links for them, but the pictures were huge... must have messed something up, so my apologies that they're not linked and just text.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

EKing said:


> Okay, here's my list... I know I went a little over the $10 card, but I wasn't willing to sacrifice any of the < $1 books.
> 
> The Weight of Blood (The Half-Orcs, Book 1) by David Dalglish
> *White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke by Paul Clayton*
> ...


I've been meaning to grab that one, as well.

Thanks, Emily.  Enjoy your new books!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Thanks, Emily.  Enjoy your new books!


Oh no, thank _you_! Can't wait to get started on my new books...


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

What an offer!!  I knew I should have checked in here first thing this morning.   Can't wait to see everyone's list of books they chose!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Yay Emily! It looks like you put me among some good company there.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

OK. Last gift card has been sent. 

Please remember to let us know what books you bought, guys. 

I'll do another giveaway in August.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you, kinbr. And thanks for posting those links. Awesome!

Hope you enjoy the books.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Thank you for the books David.  I bought
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/419qpz8QfnL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-22,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ek9HY-aLL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-16,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/4158JlAHcuL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-18,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg
> ...


Awesome. Thanks, gadgetgirl.  Enjoy the books!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok hopefully, I did the linkmaker right this time. Thanks David


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

kinbr said:


> Emily and I bought a couple of the same ones (White Seed & Seven Days From Sunday).
> Thought I'd go ahead and post links for the others on her list.


Thanks for posting the links for me, kinbr! I don't know what I was doing wrong... it usually works just fine for me. 

I feel like my current book is just drrraaaaaaaging along, because I really want to start my new books! Must stick it out!


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I got these.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> I got these.


Woohoo! Some EXCELLENT choices there, Karen.  Thanks!


----------

